

Most popular tech companies in Silicon Valley - rvivek
https://www.hackerrank.com/blog/most-popular-tech-companies-in-silicon-valley

======
EvanKelly
Slightly off topic.

I work in an office that uses IE7. About half the internet is broken for me. I
have no options to upgrade or use chrome frame. I completely understand not
supporting older browsers, but please please PLEASE don't block me from your
site. I don't care if the formatting is completely borked or unusable. I
expect that to happen a lot and would never blame a site for it. Giving me a
warning that my experience will be degraded is okay too, but keeping me off
your site is rather frustrating.

For an article like this, if the formatting sucked, I might view source and at
least see the text. Until the comments get going, I have no way to gather
anything about the article.

~~~
rvivek
I'm truly sorry for that. I'll get that fixed. Meanwhile, I took a full-page
screenshot (<http://awesomescreenshot.com/04614cty4c>). This is the best I
could do for a quick turnaround.

Links [1] Six programming challenges:
<https://www.hackerrank.com/backtoschool/challenges> [2] Quora traffic:
[http://thenextweb.com/in/2013/02/26/india-passes-the-us-
to-b...](http://thenextweb.com/in/2013/02/26/india-passes-the-us-to-become-
quoras-top-source-of-traffic/) [3] Monthly contest:
<https://www.hackerrank.com/monthly>

~~~
EvanKelly
Thanks for the reply. You guys certainly aren't the only site that does this,
and I know I'm in an increasingly shrinking demographic (thankfully).

Unfortunately, in many large organizations with strict information access
policies, it's very difficult to get progress done on the technical side. I
need someone to break cnn.com or another heavily trafficked site, and then
maybe the big wigs will throw a fit.

------
richardjordan
So my first question when clicking through was what do you mean by popular:

Popular by number of applications they get.

I understand that this sort of post is promoting the underlying service
blogging about the topic. I know it's a fairly common approach on Hacker News,
and it's fine, I discover a lot of great blogs and interesting stuff that way.
Not sure this really tells me much though. The statistical validity of this
sample is definitely questionable so I am not sure it even works on its own
terms.

Also, I suspect "Quora is basically an Indian site" might be seen as
contentious, though I found the traffic stat interesting.

~~~
andyjsong
Hi Richard, I wrote the post, what would you like me to clarify?

~~~
richardjordan
Oh I don't think it was unclear. It's nicely written. I am just not convinced
that it tells us a whole lot, if you know what I mean. The over-representation
of Quora in your sample's applicant behavior being the exception.

~~~
andyjsong
Yeah I know what you mean. I'd love to talk off the record, but since I have
to balance between the companies and user's privacy that is the most I could
disclose.

One thing I can disclose, the shotgun style of applying to all the company
works. Out of all the cohorts, by percentage, more interns were hired than
full-timers because they were open to applying to "lesser known" companies.
This is also advantageous because the interns could pick which companies they
wanted to work with. The intern cohort might have also had better success
because there is no barrier to entry with H1Bs.

------
zalew
offtopic: while I'm sadly not surprised by yet another page that takes js
gymnastics to load simple text after loads of time staring at a blank page,
could somebody explain what's going on in that source code? o_0

    
    
        <span id="manifestyml" style="display:none">
          ---
        FB-PaulG.jpg: FB-PaulG-68c51e61990724176b68959e2e686ce8.jpg
        FB-PaulG/index.jpg: FB-PaulG-68c51e61990724176b68959e2e686ce8.jpg
        HR-codeeditor-screenshot.png: HR-codeeditor-screenshot-859996176c0a9ce1b8e4f1e8622128a0.png
        HR-codeeditor-screenshot/index.png: HR-codeeditor-screenshot-859996176c0a9ce1b8e4f1e8622128a0.png
        HR-homepage-screenshot.png: HR-homepage-screenshot-bce0c47541de64b962c50001bb0fce04.png
        HR-homepage-screenshot/index.png: HR-homepage-screenshot-bce0c47541de64b962c50001bb0fce04.png
        ...
        </span>

~~~
idlecool
This block keeps track of assets and their hashed paths. We makes sure all our
(hackerrank) assets are being pulled in from cloudfront without any need for
path invalidation after each "assets compiled" production push.

~~~
zalew
but why do you push 1200 lines of this to the client? and why do you display a
simple article with js?

~~~
rvivek
It is wrong. It should be removed. On it.

------
jisaacstone
Page takes several seconds to load and then just shows a header?

Not just broken on IE7, apparently . . . .

~~~
rvivek
Sorry about it. Could you please check now?

------
hkmurakami
_> My hypothesis is that a majority of CS4 applicants came from India and
Quora has 30.8% of their traffic from India._

Wow, I wonder what the ratio of Page hits vs posts is like for Indian IPs and
how that compares with other geographic regions.

~~~
andyjsong
This might shed a little light: <http://blog.hackerrank.com/day/2013/02/06>

------
vimhacking
How can you guys be so dumb to expose this in your blog ?
[https://www.hackerrank.com/rest/contests/master/challenges?_...](https://www.hackerrank.com/rest/contests/master/challenges?_=1364940402332)

------
lightup88
Anyone else surprised to see Facebook/Twitter amongst the most popular for the
B2S cohort? I would have guessed more of their allure to college-aged
applicants had worn off and transferred elsewhere by now.

------
BrianEatWorld
I have always wanted to work for Mozilla. Are they not that popular among
graduates or are they not in the survey for some other reason?

~~~
hkmurakami
I also have this inexplicable desire to work for Mozilla, albeit on the
PM/Business side of things (and more importantly, to help contribute to its
success).

Maybe Mozilla isn't as visible on campus in their recruiting efforts?

